# Is Sekine worth fixing up?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 29, 2020)

The owner of this Sekine seems motivated to sell. However, I don’t know if I can overhaul and flip it. If it were a Schwinn I would have bought it weeks ago. I’ve heard good things about them but I don’t know if I can convince buyers that a Canadian-made Japanese early 70s import is worth opening their wallet for, even if it’s stunning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2020)

Good gawd! Look how low down those down tube shifters are on that huge frame!!!!!! Just that brain fart design alone says forget it to me.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Good gawd! Look how low down those down tube shifters are on that huge frame!!!!!! Just that brain fart design alone says forget it to me.




Even though I could probably get it for under $50 it doesn’t bode well that I’m trying to talk myself into it. However, I sold a $20 Hercules for $225 so obscurity doesn’t matter too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounderco (May 30, 2020)

I doubt those shifter bosses are brazed on, probably clamp on. Longer shift cables, and you can put it right.

So next thing is how’s the quality? Forged dropouts with adjusters and hangar, or does it have a claw? Decent components? I think in that condition any Japanese framed bike is worthwhile, but if you want to make money, spend your time on quality stuff.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 30, 2020)

Oh, and there’s an extensive thread on Bike Forums titled “bike flipping 101” or something close to that. It’s worth a look if you have the time.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 30, 2020)

I decided to pass. Too hard of a sell. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CavemanJoe (May 31, 2020)

$50 or less? Right now there is a bike shortage in New York and other parts of the U.S.  Decent working bikes that are reasonably priced are gone within hours. Great time to thin the herd of poorly fitting frames, and bikes that don't thrill you. Trying to find something cheap and nice, though, isn't easy. Me? That Sekine is my size, and it looks super crazy nice for the price. As said, try longer shifter cables. Use the rear cable on the front, plus one new one for the rear.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 31, 2020)

CavemanJoe said:


> $50 or less? Right now there is a bike shortage in New York and other parts of the U.S. Decent working bikes that are reasonably priced are gone within hours. Great time to thin the herd of poorly fitting frames, and bikes that don't thrill you. Trying to find something cheap and nice, though, isn't easy. Me? That Sekine is my size, and it looks super crazy nice for the price. As said, try longer shifter cables. Use the rear cable on the front, plus one new one for the rear.




If it’s gone within hours it’s priced too low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dweenk (Jun 15, 2020)

Sekine is good brand and worth a lot more than $50. Like @Blackbomber said, the shifters are banded and moved lower on the down tube.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 15, 2020)

Someone else bought it a few weeks ago. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

